# Washing machine just on cold water hook up



## mike31 (Dec 2, 2016)

hello,
I have a project to install regular Frigidaire stackable washing/dryer for hot and cold water.
Customer (commercial kitchen)wants me to install just on cold water.
There is just one 3/4" cold water supply copper pipe near by. Can washing machine run just on cold water? I'm afraid that some functions for hot water would not work.
Do I have to cover hot inlet?
I did some reasearch and some use Y Piece connector to connect it up to cold water.
And also another thing I forget to mention Dryer is for 240V but panels are just 208V. will Dryer works on 208V?
Not sure what's the best approach.
Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

a few years ago i ran a water line for a neighbor to hook up their washer to cold only.

we put a cap on the hot side just for grins.

worked just fine.

i know lots of people that do cold water wash only.


----------



## mike31 (Dec 2, 2016)

griz said:


> a few years ago i ran a water line for a neighbor to hook up their washer to cold only.
> 
> we put a cap on the hot side just for grins.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I'm afraid that some functions would not work.
And also another thing I forget to mention Dryer is for 240V but panels are just 208V. will Dryer works on 208V


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Some newer washers will stop and display an error code if there isn't hot water.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> a few years ago i ran a water line for a neighbor to hook up their washer to cold only.
> 
> we put a cap on the hot side just for grins.
> 
> ...


Cold wash is great if you don't want your clothes to get clean.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

mike31 said:


> will Dryer works on 208V


What does the installation manual say?


----------



## mike31 (Dec 2, 2016)

it said 240V


----------



## suzan4541 (Dec 6, 2016)

If it says 240V then don't run it on low Voltage(208V) that could damage the washing machine.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

That's why they make wyes:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/BrassCra...gclid=CNuj_aTi7tACFVUvgQodtKoKvQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

suzan4541 said:


> If it says 240V then don't run it on low Voltage(208V) that could damage the washing machine.


Nah


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Hook it up with just the coldwater line, cap the hot and the dryer will be just fine on 208v.


----------

